

Brain reacts to fairness as it does to money and chocolate - maxwell
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/brain-reacts-fairness-it-does-money-and-chocolate-16024.html

======
gojomo
Original article (from April) without obnoxious amount of AdSense framing:

[http://www.newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/brain-reacts-to-
fai...](http://www.newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/brain-reacts-to-fairness-as-
it-49042.aspx)

